
Ian McKellen turned down $1.5m to officiate as Gandalf at Sean Parker's wedding - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/aug/23/ian-mckellen-turned-down-15m-to-officiate-as-gandalf-at-sean-parkers-wedding
======
ohjeez
No word on whether Elijah Wood was asked to be the Ring Bearer.

------
endemic
The closing sentences of The Verge's commentary: "Parker has been married for
three years and he now has two children, so his life seems to be going just
fine. It is a great comfort, however, to know that at one point a very rich
person did not get what he wanted."

